# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  من أشهر كتب الأحكام

## الرايه

من أشهر كتب الأحكام جماز بن عبدالرحمن الجماز 
28/3/1428 هـ
تعريفها:
هي الكتب التي اشتملت على أحاديث الأحكام فقط، وهي أحاديث انتقاها مؤلفو هذه الكتب من المصنفات الحديثية الأصول، ورتبوها على أبواب الفقه. 
بيانها: 
هي كثيرة ومتنوعة، ومرتبة حسب الوفيات:
1 - الأحكام الكبرى، لعبد الحق الأشبيلي «ابن الخرَّاط»، (ت: 581هـ)، وتقع في ست مجلدات.
2 - الأحكام الوسطى، لعبد الحق الأشبيلي «ابن الخرَّاط»، (ت: 581هـ)، وتقع في مجلدين.
3 - الأحكام الصغرى، لعبد الحق الأشبيلي «ابن الخرَّاط»، (ت: 581هـ)، وتقع في مجلد واحد. 
فأما الكبرى، فهي منتقاة من كتب الأحاديث، ولابن القطان، (ت: 618هـ) كتاب تعقّب فيه الأشبيلي في الأحكام الكبرى، و لابن المواق، محمد بن يحيى كتاب تعقب فيه شيخه ابن القطان.
وأما الوسطى فذكر في مقدمتها أن سكوته عن الحديث دليل على صحته.
وأما الصغرى فذكر في مقدمتها أنه تخيّرها صحيحة الإسناد، معروفة عند النقاد، ولابن مرزوق (ت: 781هـ) شرح لها.
4 - عمدة الأحكام من كلام خير الأنام، لعبد الغني المقدسي، (ت: 600هـ)، ويقع في جزئين، وطبع في مجلد واحد، ويأتي. 
5 - الأحكام الكبرى، لمجد الدين، أبي البركات ابن تيمية، (ت: 652هـ)، ويقع في عدة مجلدات.
6 - المنتقى من أخبار المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، لمجد الدين، أبي البركات ابن تيمية، (ت: 652هـ)، وهو مختصر من الكبرى له، انتقاها من جملتها، وهو مطبوع في مجلد، ويأتي.
7 - الإلمام في بيان أدلة الأحكام، للعز بن عبد السلام، (ت: 660هـ)، طبع محققاً من قِبَل الدكتور علي بن محمد الشريف.
8 - الإلمام في أحاديث الأحكام، لابن دقيق العيد، (ت: 702هـ)، وفيه جمع متون الأحاديث المتعلقة بالأحكام مجردة من الأسانيد، ولم يؤلف مثله لما فيه من الفوائد والاستنباطات، لكنه لم يكمله، ثم لخّصه في كتاب سماه «الاهتمام» وشرحه بكتاب سماه «الإلمام» 
وقد قيل: لو كملت نسخته في الوجود لأغنت عن كل مصنف في ذلك موجود، وقال عنه ابن تيمية: «هو كتاب الإسلام»، ما عمل أحمد مثله، ولا الحافظ الضياء، ولا جدي أبو البركات. 
وعليه شرح لابن ناصر الدين، (ت: 842هـ).
9 - المحرر في أحاديث الأحكام، لابن عبد الهادي، (ت: 744هـ)، وهو مطبوع في مجلد واحد، ولأول مرة يُطبع كاملاً كما في نسخة دار العطاء بتحقيق عادل الهدبار ومحمد علوش.
وقد نص الذهبي و ابن حجر «أنه مختصر من كتاب الإلمام لابن دقيق العيد، مع زيادات وتعليقات مهمة جداً، وهو مختصر يشتمل على جملة أحاديث في الأحكام، واجتهد في اختصاره وتحرير ألفاظه، ورتبه على أبواب الفقه ترتيب الحنابلة، ويذكر بعض من صحح الحديث أو ضعَّفه، ويتكلم على بعض رواته جرحاً وتعديلاً، وفيه بعض من آثار الصحابة، وبلغت أحاديثه في الطبعة المتميزة المذكورة ألفاً وثلاث مائة وأربعاً وعشرين حديثاً (1324).
10 - تقريب الأسانيد وترتيب المسانيد، للعراقي، (ت: 806هـ)، وهو مطبوع، وشرحه مؤلفه في «طرح التثريب في شرح التقريب» ولم يكمله، فأتمه بعده ابنه أحمد، (ت: 826هـ).
11 - بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام، لابن حجر، (ت: 852هـ)، وقد طبع في مجلد، ويأتي.
هذه أشهر هذه المصنّفات،
وأما المتداول منها في أيدي الناس الآن، ثلاث كتب: كبير، متوسط، وصغير. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالكبير هو المنتقى، 
لمجد الدين أبي البركات ابن تيمية، ت: 652هـ،
وأصله «الأحكام الكبرى» انتقاها منه، وكلاهما له.
ضمنه خمسة آلاف حديث وتسعاً وعشرين حديثاً (5029) منتقاة من الصحيحين والكتب الستة ومسند أحمد، وأحياناً د تكون في غيرها، ويذكرها كالدارقطني والبيهقي وغيرهم. وأحياناً يذكر شيئاً يسيراً من آثار الصحابة.
وقد رتب ابن تيمية كتابه على ترتيب فقهاء أهل زمانه، وقد يترجم أحياناً ببعض ما دلت عليه الأحاديث من الفوائد. 
وقد ذكر ابن الملقن أن هذا الكتاب من أحسن الكتب المصنفة في هذا الباب، لولا عدم تعرض مؤلفه للكلام على التصحيح والتحسين والتضعيف في الغالب. 
وقال مؤلفه عن أحاديث كتابه: «ترجع أصول الأحكام إليها، ويعتمد علماء الإسلام عليها». 
ومع هذا فالكتاب فيه الصحيح والضعيف، وقد جمع من السنة ما لم يجتمع في غيره من الأسفار.
وقد شرحه ابن عبد الهادي صاحب المحرر، (تك 744هـ)، و ابن الملقن، (ت: 804هـ)، ولم يتمه، وكذا أبو العباس أحمد القاضي، (ت: 771هـ)، ولم يتمه. 
ومن أحسن شروحه وأبدعها وأفضلها شرح الشوكاني «نيل الأوطار من أسرار منتقى الأخبار»، (ت: 1250هـ)، إذ يتناول فيه الشارح الحديث فيخرِّجه تخريجاً واسعاً، ثم يشرح عباراته، ويوضح غوامض ألفاظه، ويستنبط الأحكام والفوائد والقواعد، ذاكراً أقوال العلماء في المسائل ومرجحاً لما يراه صواباً، وقد سلك فيه مسلك الاختصار، وجرده عن كثير من التفريعات والمباحث إلا في مواطن الجدال والخصام؛ وقد أطال النفس. 
ويذكر الشارح في كل باب الأحاديث المتعلقة به مما لم يذكره المصنف، واعتمد كثيراً على «فتح الباري» في المسائل الفقهية و«التلخيص الحبير» في تخريج الأحاديث، وجمع فيه من فقه الحديث ما لا تعثر عليه في كتاب آخر؛ ولهذا قُرئ الكتاب مراراً على مؤلفه ونُبِّه على مواضع منه حتى حررها فأصبح أثيراً عنده، وكان يقول إنه لم يرض عن شيء من مؤلفاته سواه، لما هو عليه من التحرير البليغ.
وقد طُبع الكتاب عدة مرات، وفيها تحريف وأخطاء، 
وطبع مجدداً، والناشر دار الكلم الطيب بتحقيق أحمد السيد وعمرو بزال، ومحمد الموصلي في خمسة أجزاء، وهي طبعة متميزة، حيث إنها محققة على أصل المؤلف عام 1416هـ. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمّا المتوسط فهو (بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام)، لابن حجر، (ت: 852هـ)، وبلغت أحاديثه ألفاً وخمسمائة وستاً وتسعين حديثاً (1596). 
وهو من نفائس كتب الأحكام، وقد حرره مؤلفه تحريراً بليغاً ليستعين به المبتدئ، ولا يستغني عنه المنتهي. 
وقد رتّبه – رحمه الله - على ترتيب كتب الفقه، موضحاً درجة الحديث صحة وضعفاً، ومخرجاً من مصادره، وغالباً يُصدِّر الباب بما في الصحيحين أو أحدهما، ثم يتبعها بما في السنن أو غيرها، وإذا كان للحديث متابعات أو شواهد أشار إليها، وجعل في آخره باباً جامعاً سماه (جامع في الآداب) وهي نخبة طيبة من أحاديث في الأخلاق والسلوك والذكر والدعاء. 
وقد شرح البلوغَ كثيرون،
منهم الحسين المغربي الصنعاني، وهو مخطوط، وهو واسع واسمه «البدر التمام»،
و محمد ابن الأمير الصنعاني واسمه «سبل السلام» وهو الشرح المتداول للبلوغ، 
ويعتبر اختصاراً «للبدر التمام».
وكذا شرحه محمد صدِّيق بن حسن خان وهو مطبوع، واسمه «فتح العلام» وهو مختصر من سبل السلام، 
وللصنعاني منظومة بلوغ المرام، نظم فيها جل ما حواه البلوغ من أحاديث وهو مطبوع، وغير ذلك كثير. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمّا الصغير فهو «عمدة الأحكام من كلام خير الأنام محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام» لعبد الغني المقدسي، (ت: 600هـ)، وهو من خيرة كتب الأحكام المختصرة، واقتصر فيه مؤلفه في أحاديث الأحكام على ما اتفق عليه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم. 
وانتقى من صحيحهما أحاديث الكتاب المثبتة، وصحيح البخاري، ومسلم أصح الكتب المصنفة فيما صح من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأحاديثهما صحيحة مشهورة متلقاة بالقبول.
وقد صنف المؤلف كتابه استجابة لرغبة بعض إخوانه، واختار له جملة منتخبة من الأحاديث. 
وقد عمد – رحمه الله تعالى - إلى حذف أسانيد الأحاديث، واقتصر على إثبات اسم الصحابي الراوي للحديث، وأثبت إلى جانب الصحابة الرواة أسماء عدد قليل من التابعين الذين ورد ذكرهم في أسانيد عدد من الأحاديث، استكمالاً للفائدة، ثم رتب الكتاب على أبواب الفقه، وضمنه أربعمائة وثلاثين حديثاً، (430). 
وفي الكتاب لا يذكر من خرَّجه؛ لأنه ذكر ذلك في مقدمته.
وفي الكتاب عدد قليل من الأحاديث مما انفرد به أحد الشيخين عن الآخر، وغالباً يورد المؤلف عقب الحديث رواية أخرى له، وفي بعض المواطن أكثر من رواية، معوّلاً في إيراد تلك الروايات على صحيح مسلم، إلا القليل منها فهي للبخاري.
وقد كتب الله تعالى لهذا الكتاب القبول وسعة الانتشار، وصار مرجعاً لا يستغنى عنه العلماء والطلبة على حد سواء، فهو كتابٌ قريبٌ لطالب العلم المبتدئ والمتوسط، ولا يستغني عنه المنتهي والمتبحر، ولذلك كان جديراً أن يقال له: (عمدة الأحكام) فأحاديثه من أعلى أنواع الصحيح، وكان حقيقاً أن يُحفظ ويقتنى.
وقد طُبع الكتاب أربع مرات:
1 - في مصر، بعناية محمد رشيد رضا - رحمه الله - ت: 1354هـ، حيث قام بإخراج النص، والتعليق على بعض المواطن.
2 - في مصر، مطبعة السنة المحمدية بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي - رحمه الله – (ت 1379هـ)، وقد قام بإخراج النص، وترقيم أحاديث الكتاب، وضبط ألفاظ الحديث بالحركات، وفيها سقطٌ كثيرٌ، وتحريفٌ وتصحيف.
3 - في مصر، المطبعة السلفية، بإشراف محب الدين الخطيب - رحمه الله، (ت: 1389هـ)، وقد قام بترقيم الأحاديث وضبط ألفاظها، ثم طُبع الكتاب مرة ثانية بعناية نجله قُصي.
4 - في دمشق، دار المأمون للتراث، دراسة وتحقيق محمود الأرناؤوط، وقد بيّن السقط والتحريف في الطبعات السابقة للكتاب، وعزم على تفاديها في طبعته تلك، ومن معالمها:
- ترقيم الأبواب والأحاديث. 
- فصل النصوص وترتيبها. 
- إصلاح الأخطاء. 
- ترقيم الآيات. 
- تخريج الأحاديث وبيانها في مواضعها في الصحيحين، مع الإشارة إلى أماكنها عند أصحاب السنن، ومسند أحمد وموطأ مالك. 
- إضافة السقط من نصوص الأحاديث وجعلها بين حاصرتين. 
- شرح الألفاظ الغريبة. 
- التعليق على بعض المواطن. 
- التنبيه على بعض الأخطاء والأوهام التي وقعت من المؤلف. 
- الترجمة بإيجاز لبعض الصحابة والتابعين. 
- فهارس تفصيلية للأحاديث والرواة والموضوعات، وفهرس المصادر والمراجع. 
- ترجمة موسعة للمؤلف. 
- ترجمتان مقتضبتان لكل من البخاري ومسلم. 
- تعليقات مفيدة وملاحظات قيمة لوالد المحقق «عبد القادر الأرناؤوط»، وتُعد هذه الطبعة من أفضل الطبعات وأحسنها وأجودها وهي جديرة بالاقتناء. 
ولما كان الكتاب في أحاديث الأحكام ويعتبر من أوجزها وأصحها وأقدمها، تناوله عدد كبير من العلماء بالشرح والتعليق؛
فمنهم من توسع في شرحه، ومنهم من اكتفى بشرح الغريب في ألفاظه إلى جانب إثبات بعض الفوائد الأخرى، وسوف نذكر بعض هؤلاء، وترتيبهم حسب الوفيات:
1 - ابن دقيق العيد، (ت: 702هـ)، وكتابه «إحكام الأحكام» وقد طُبع في الطبعة المنيرية بالقاهرة سنة 1372هـ، ويعتبر من أجود ما كتب على العمدة، ثم قام به الأمير الصنعاني ووضع حاشية على إحكام الأحكام وسماها «العُدة» وتعتبر من أنفس كتب الصنعاني وهي من أعز كتبه حيث أولاها عناية كبيرة؛ حيث بدأها في أوائل حياته بطريقة التعليق، ثم جددها فصارت هذه الحاشية، وهي مطبوعة في أربع مجلدات بعناية محب الدين الخطيب وعلي بن محمد الهندي، طبعة المكتبة السلفية، القاهرة.
2 - محمد بن اللخمي الفاكهاني، (ت: 734هـ)، واسمه «رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام».
3 - محمد بن مرزوق التلمساني المالكي، (ت: 781هـ)، واسمه «تيسير المرام في شرح عمدة الأحكام».
4 - ابن الملقن، (ت: 804هـ)، واسمه « الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام» ويقع في أربع مجلدات.
5 - الفيروز آبادي صاحب « القاموس المحيط »، (ت: 822هـ)، وصل فيه إلى باب الصداق، ثم مات عنه، فأتمه ولده محمد، (ت: 864هـ).
7 - السفاريني، (ت: 1188هـ)، ويقع في مجلدين.
8 - ابن بدران، (ت: 1346هـ)، واسمه «موارد الأفهام على سلسبيل عمدة الأحكام» ويقع في مجلدين.
والشروح المذكورة عدا الأول لم تطبع فيما نعلم. 
9 - عبد الله البسام - معاصر - واسمه «تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام» وهو مطبوع في مجلدين، وهو أشهر شروح عمدة الأحكام وأكثرها تداولاً، وقد طبع عدة طبعات وطريقة الشارح فيه أنه بعد الحديث يأتي على غريب الحديث ثم المعنى الإجمالي ثم ما يؤخذ من الحديث من الأحكام، ثم يعرض لبعض المسائل الخلافية فيذكر الخلاف بأقواله وأدلته ونسبتها، ثم الترجيح؛ مع الاهتمام بنقل أقوال ابن تيمية وأئمة الدعوة السلفية والمعاصرين. 
والسمة الغالبة على الكتاب الاهتمام بذكر المسائل العصرية وما يحتاجه الناس، والبعد عن المسائل التي لا تحصل في واقع الناس.
____________
*** المراجع: 
1 - تدوين السنة النبوية، لمحمد بن مطر الزهراني، ص 241 - 245. 
2 - الرسالة المستطرفة، للكتاني، ص 178 - 179. 
3 - العدة، للصنعاني، ج 1، ص 3 - 5، 27. 
4 - المحرر، لابن عبد الهادي، ص 8 - 10، 31 - 32. 
5 - نيل الأوطار، للشوكاني، ج 1، ص 6 - 38. 
6 - مقدمة تحفة الأحوذي، للمباركفوري، ج 1، ص 271. 
7 - توضيح الأحكام، للبسام، ج1، ص 14 - 16، 18 - 19، 85. 
8 - عمدة الأحكام، لعبد الغني المقدسي، ص 5، 9 - 16، 29 - 30.
9- مجلة البيان العدد 190.


http://www.islamlight.net/index.php?...5006&Itemid=25

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وفقكم الله .



> فأما الكبرى، فهي منتقاة من كتب الأحاديث، ولابن القطان، (ت: 618هـ) كتاب تعقّب فيه الأشبيلي في الأحكام الكبرى، و لابن المواق، محمد بن يحيى كتاب تعقب فيه شيخه ابن القطان.


أثبت محقق بيان الوهم لابن القطان أنه تعقُّبٌ على عبد الحق في الوسطى لا غيرها ، انظر : الدراسة ، ص210-213 .

----------


## الرايه

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا (الراية) ، ونفع الله بكم .
وللفائدة تعقيبًا على عبارة :



> وقد طُبع الكتاب أربع مرات:
> 1 - في مصر، بعناية محمد رشيد رضا - رحمه الله - ت: 1354هـ، حيث قام بإخراج النص، والتعليق على بعض المواطن.
> 2 - في مصر، مطبعة السنة المحمدية بتحقيق محمد حامد الفقي - رحمه الله – (ت 1379هـ)، وقد قام بإخراج النص، وترقيم أحاديث الكتاب، وضبط ألفاظ الحديث بالحركات، وفيها سقطٌ كثيرٌ، وتحريفٌ وتصحيف.
> 3 - في مصر، المطبعة السلفية، بإشراف محب الدين الخطيب - رحمه الله، (ت: 1389هـ)، وقد قام بترقيم الأحاديث وضبط ألفاظها، ثم طُبع الكتاب مرة ثانية بعناية نجله قُصي.
> 4 - في دمشق، دار المأمون للتراث، دراسة وتحقيق محمود الأرناؤوط، وقد بيّن السقط والتحريف في الطبعات السابقة للكتاب، وعزم على تفاديها في طبعته تلك،


للكتاب طبعات أخرى كثيرة جدًا منها مما يحضرني الآن :
1-	طبعة بتحقيق الأخ سمير زهيري .
2-	طبعة أخرى بتحقيق سليم الهلالي .
3-	ثالثة بتحقيق نظر فريابي .
4-	رابعة بتحقيق مصطفى عبد القادر عطا .
5-	خامسة محمد صبحي حسن حلاق .
بارك الله فيك على هذا النقل الطيب .

----------


## ماجد المبارك

ومن كتب الأحكام:
1- أحكام الأحكام الصادرة من بين شفتي سيد الأنام، تأليف: أبي أمامة محمد بن علي بن عبد الواحد الدكالي، المعروف بابن النقاش الشافعي (ت763هـ) تحقيق: السيد يوسف أحمد، دار الكتب العلمية، عام 1424هـ، في (317) وعدد الأحاديث (1019) حديثا.
2- فتح الغفار المشتمل على أحكام سنة نبينا المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم، تأليف: القاضي العلامة شرف الدين الحسن بن أحمد الرباعي اليمني (ت1276هـ)، وله طبعتان:
1- دار إحياء الرتاث العربي، بيروت لبنان (ج1) عام (1401ه).و (ج2) من مؤسسة الأعلمي، بدون تاريخ.
2- دار عالم الفوائد، إشراف علي بن محمد العمران ، في (4) مجلدات، في (2431) صفحة، وعدد الأحاديث (6531) حديثا.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

ومن كتب الأحكام:
السنن والأحكام عن المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام، تأليف: أبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الواحد ضياء الدين المقدسي (ت643هـ)، تحقيق: أبي عبد الله حسين بن عكايشة، دار ماجد عسيري، عام 1425هـ، في (6) مجلدات، السادس فهارس، عدد الأحاديث (6397) حديثًا.

----------


## محماس بن داود

في رأيي المتواضع: أفضل هذه الكتب كتاب: فتح الغفار المشتمل على أحكام سنة نبينا المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم، تأليف: القاضي العلامة شرف الدين الحسن بن أحمد الرباعي اليمني (ت1276هـ)، طبعة دار عالم الفوائد، إشراف علي بن محمد العمران.

لقد جعل المؤلف كتاب المنتقى له أصلاً، ثم أضاف إليه أحاديث من جامع الأصول وبلوغ المرام ومجمع الزوائد والترغيب والترهيب والجامع الصغير وذيله والجامع الكبير والبدر المنير وجامع المسانيد والمستدرك للحاكم وتلخيص الحافظ ابن حجر وفتح الباري وخلاصة البدر المنير وغيرها من المصادر، هذا مع ما فيه من تخريج للأحاديث وبيان لحكمها وشرح لغريبها. وفي تبويبه لبعض الآثار فقه دقيق واجتهاد جميل، فرحم الله مؤلفه وأثابه.

----------


## محماس بن داود

وهناك كتاب: إحكام الذريعة إلى أحكام الشريعة، تأليف الإمام الحافظ جمال الدين أبي المظفر السُرَّمَرّي يوسف بن محمد بن مسعود بن محمد الحنبلي.أتى فيه بـ 1867 حديث واعتنى بتخريجاتها رواياتها. ويمتز الكتاب بذكر مؤلفه آيات الأحكام التي تتصدر الأبواب. طبع الكتاب على نسخة خطية بتحقيق أبي عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة بن رمضان، طبعته دار الكيان بالرياض مع مكتبة ابن تيمية بالشارقة سنة 1427هـ.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

ومن كتب الأحكام:
غاية الأحكام في أحاديث الأحكام، تأليف: محب الدين أبي جعفر أحمد بن عبد الله الطبري (ت694هـ)، تحقيق: الدكتور حمزة أحمد الزين، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، في (7) مجلدات، السابع فهارس، عدد الأحاديث (13265) حديث.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

من كتب الأحكام:
المستصفى في سنن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، تأليف: محمد بن سعيد بن معن القريظي اللحجيّ (ت576هـ) ، عني به: عبد اللطيف أحمد عبد اللطيف، وقاسم محمد سعيد الحلبية، دار المنهاج، جدة، عام 1426هـ، في (976) صفحة، عدد الأحاديث (3848) حديثا.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا ، وبارك الله في أخينا (ماجد المبارك) على هذا الجهد الطيب ، جعلك الله مباركًا حثما كنت .

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله ، والحمد لله




> وقد شرح البلوغَ كثيرون،
> منهم الحسين المغربي الصنعاني، وهو مخطوط، وهو واسع واسمه «البدر التمام»


رأيته مطبوعاً.
ــــــــــ
وأطلب من المشرف العزيز / علي أحمد عبدالباقي -وفقه الله- أن يبين لنا أفضل طبعات عمدة الأحكام لمن يريد الحفظ.
خصوصاً ضبط الألفاظ ، لئلا يحفظ تصحيفاً ، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ماجد المبارك

[quote=أبوخالد النجدي;48498]بسم الله ، والحمد لله
رأيته مطبوعاً.
ــــــــــ
بل للكتاب طبعتان:
الأولى بتحقيق: الدكتور علي بن عبد الله الزبن، وهي رسالته الدكتوراة التي قدم بها في جامعة الإمام، وقد طبع الكتاب بتقديم: معالي الشيخ صالح اللحيدان، في (5) مجلدات، وهو ناقص، وصل فيه المحقق إلى أول كتاب: البيوع.
الثانية: بتحقيق: الدكتور محمد شحود خرقان، اعتمد المحقق على نسخة بخط المحؤلف، وهو اجود في النص من الطبعة الأولى، وقد صدر من دار الوفاء، في (5) مجلدات، كاملا، عام 1425هـ.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




> جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا ، وبارك الله في أخينا (ماجد المبارك) على هذا الجهد الطيب ، جعلك الله مباركًا حثما كنت .

----------


## الحمادي

تم -بحمد الله- تمييز موضوع الأخ الكريم (الراية) عما لحق به من مشاركات
وقد أفردت تلك المشاركات في موضوع مستقل بعنوان (طبعات عمدة الأحكام) وهو على هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=52570

----------


## السكري

ومن أشهر كتب الأحكام كتاب إعلاء السنن للمحدث الحنفي ظفر أحمد العثماني التهانوي (ت 1394 هـ) ولنا عليه بيان به يتبع إن شاء الله
وأحب أن أبين على سبيل المدارسة أنه قد قدم الدكتور حسين سعادة في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب "بيان الوهم والايهام "لابن القطان بدراسة مستفيضة عن كتب الأحكام وكيف ظهرت والدوافع وهي جديرة بالمطالعة

----------


## الرايه

> وأحب أن أبين على سبيل المدارسة أنه قد قدم الدكتور حسين سعادة في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب "بيان الوهم والايهام "لابن القطان بدراسة مستفيضة عن كتب الأحكام وكيف ظهرت والدوافع وهي جديرة بالمطالعة


جزاك الله خيراً

الكتاب بتحقيق الدكتور حسين نافد من السوق .
فهل لدى احد علم باعادة طبعه

----------


## ابن رجب

للرفع ,,,,,

----------


## السكري

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وإن شاء الله نحاول قريبا اتحافكم بهذه الدراسة من أهمية كتب الأحكام والدوافع التي أظهرتها مع خالص دعواتكم
وبالنسبة لكتاب بيان الوهم والايهام فقد تم انزاله مصورا بالموقع وأما طباعته فما أظن يطبع ثانيا الحين بعد سؤال أصحاب الدار من قترة طويلة

----------


## د. مصطفى فوضيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توصلت بهذا الخبر من د. شريفة العمري محققة كتاب رياض الأفهام للفاكهاني، أنشره للفائدة، ونسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به:
*"*رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام"لتاج الدين الفاكهاني (ت: 734هـ)دراسة وتحقيق: د. شريفة العمري*الكتاب* *أطروحة لنيل الدكتوراه في الدراسات الإسلامية، سُجلت في "**وحدة القرآن والحديث وعلومهما"* *التي يترأسها**فضيلة* *الدكتور الشاهد البوشيخي** حفظه الله تعالى، بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية، جامعة سيدي محمد بن عبد الله – ظهر المهراز، بمدينة فاس بالمملكة المغربية.* 
*وقد أشرف على هذه الرسالة فضيلة* *الدكتور محمد الروكي** حفظه الله تعالى، ونوقشت بتاريخ: 07 يناير 2005م الجزء الأول من كتاب الطهارة إلى كتاب الجنائز).*
*تكمن أهمية الكتاب في ما احتوى عليه من فوائد علمية غزيرة، وفي حاجة المدرسة المالكية عموما لإخراج تراث العلامة تاج الدين الفاكهاني الذي يعد أحد أعلام المالكية بمصر، نبغ في الحديث والفقه واللغة وغيرها، ويدل على ذلك آثاره رحمه الله تعالى.*
*وقد صدر هذا الكتاب (في ثلاث مجلدات) باشتراك بين مركز الإمام الثعالبي للدراسات ونشر التراث، ودار ابن حزم ببيروت لبنان، الطبعة الأولى: 1430هـ/2009م.*
*والباحثة: شريفة العمري، من مواليد 1972م بفاس، حاصلة على الدكتوراه في الدراسات الإسلامية، وعضو مؤسس لـ: جمعية الطلبة الباحثين في القرآن والحديث والعلوم المستنبطة منهما، بكلية الآداب السالفة الذكر.*

----------


## أبو سعد الدويري

جزاك الله خيرا الأستاذ الكريم، وسأعمل على تقديم بعض المعلومات عن كتاب رياض الأفهام إذا يسر الله ذلك، نظرا للنقاش الدائر حول هذا الكتاب في بعض المواقع على الأنتيرنت، التي يناقش فيها بعض الباحثين أهمية الكتاب وضرورة العمل على إخراجه ليستفيد منه الباحثون والمهتمون، ويبدو لي أنهم لا علم لهم بهذا الجهد.

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

مارأيكم بكتاب
 أصول الأحكام للشيخ عبدالرحمن بن قاسم العاصمي الحنبلي
 صاحب حاشية الروض المربع

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

موضوع قيم جداً جزا الله كل خير من شارك فيه  

 فائدة: ذكر الشيخ عبد الرحمن المحمود  ان كتب الاحكام اربعة مراتب:
المرتبة الاولى: (عمدة الاحكام) للمقدسي 
المرتبة الثانية: (بلوغ المرام) لابن حجر العسقلاني
المرتبة الثالثة: (منتقى الاخبار) للمجد بن تيمية 
المرتبة الرابعة: (سنن البيهقي)

----------


## أبو سعد الدويري

خصصت الدكتورة: شريفة العمري، محققة كتاب "رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام" مبحثا خاصا لشروح كتاب العمدة (ينظر: الجزء الأول من صفحة35 إلى صفحة43)، ونظرا لما له من أهمية رأيت الإسهام به في هذا الموضوع نظرا للحاجة العلمية له، أعرضه كما جاء في الكتاب، بتصرف يسير عسى الله تعالى أن ينفع به.
***       قالت الباحثة: لقد حظي 'العمدة' باهتمام كبير من قبل العديد من العلماء على اختلاف مذاهبهم، ولا غرابة في ذلك، فقد كان الشيوخ يتناولونه بالحفظ والرواية والتدريس، فكان طبيعيا أن تتجه جهودهم واهتماماتهم به ـ على اختلاف العصور ـ شرحا وتعليقا، فمنهم من سعى إلى تصحيحه مما لحقه من أغلاط، حرصا منهم على أن يخرج الكتاب تاما، خاليا من الخطأ والخطل، ومنهم من أقبل عليه شرحا لمتنه، ومنهم من اكتفى باستخراج غريب ألفاظه، ومنهم من نبه على بدائع النكت من إعرابه، ومنهم من أفرد أسماء رجاله، ومنهم من وضع تعليقا عليه، ومنهم من قام بنظمه.
       وقد كتب فيه ما يربو على ثلاثين شرحا، إلا أن أغلبها لازال مخطوطا، وسأحاول أن أعرضها عرضا تاريخيا حسب وفاة الشراح.
المطلب الأول : من صحح كتاب'العمدة'
- محمد الزركشي. ت/794هـ. أسماه : "تصحيح عمدة الأحكام".
المطلب الثاني : من شرح كتاب'العمدة'
1)   عمدة الأفهام. مجهول المؤلف.
2)   علي بن ثابت.
3) عماد الدين إسماعيل بن أحمد بن الأثير الحلبي الشافعي. ت/699هـ. سماه : "إحكام الأحكام في شرح أحاديث سيد الأنام". وقيل سماه : "عمدة الأفهام في شرح أحاديث سيد الأنام".
4) أبو الفتح محمد بـن علي بـن وهب، تقـي الدين بـن دقيق العيد القشيري المالكي ثم الشافعي، قاضي القضاة. ت/702هـ. سماه : "إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام".
5) أبو الحسن علي بن إبراهيم بن داود، علاء الدين بن الموفق العطار بن الطبيب الشافعي. ت/724هـ. سماه : "أحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام".
6) أبو حفص عمر بن علي بن سالم اللخمي، تاج الدين الفاكهاني النحوي، المالكي. ت/734هـ. سماه : "رياض الأفهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام".
7) أبو الفضائل صفي الـدين عبد المؤمن بن عبد الحق البغدادي الحنبلي. ت/739هـ. سماه : "العدة في شرح العمدة".
8)   علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بـن عمر، علاء الديـن البغدادي، ت/741هـ. سماه : "عدة الأفهام".
9) أبو العباس أحمد بن عبد الرحمن التادلي الفاسي المغربي، المالكي، نزيل المدينة. ت/741هـ. قال ابن فرحون : "شرحه شرحا حسنا". 
10)   أبو أمامة محمد بن علي بن عبد الواحد، شمس الدين المغربي الأصل، ثم المصري المعروف بابن النقاش الشافعي. ت/763هـ. شرحه في ثماني مجلدات. وقيل : "إنه جمع الأحاديث التي أغفلها صاحب عمدة الأحكـام بعنوان : إحكام الأحكام".
11)         محمد بن فرحون اليعمري. ت/769هـ.
12)   أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن مرزوق التلمساني الجد الخطيب المالكي. ت/781هـ. سماه : "تيسير المرام شرح عمدة الأحكام". يقع في خمس مجلدات.
13)   أبو حفص عمر بن علي بن أحمد، سراج الدين بن الملقن الأنصاري الشافعي، ويعرف أيضا بابن النحوي. ت/804هـ. سماه : "الإعلام بفوائد عمدة الأحكام". قال عنه مؤلفه : "عز نظيره". 
14)   أبو طاهر محمد بن يعقوب بن محمد، مجد الدين الفيروزابادي الشيرازي الشافعي، اللغوي صاحب 'القاموس المحيط'.ت/817هـ. سماه : "عمدة الحكام في شرح عمدة الأحكام". في مجلدين.
15)   أحمد بن عبد الله بن بدر بن مفرج، شهاب الدين بن نعيم العامري الغزي ثم الدمشقي الشافعي. ت/822هـ. شرح قطعة منه وصل فيه إلى باب الصداق. ومات عنه فأتمه ولده العلامة الشيخ المؤرخ محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن بدر الغزي. ت/864هـ.
16)   أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الدائم بـن موسى، شمس الدين العسقلانـي، البرماوي، المصري. ت/831هـ. جمع شرحا للعمدة سماه : 'جمع العدة في فهم العمدة'. 
17)   أبو ياسر محمد بن عمار بن محمد، شمس الدين المعروف بابن عمار المصري المالكي النحوي. ت/844هـ. سماه : "غاية الإلهام في شرح عمدة الأحكام". في ثلاث مجلدات.
18)   أبو نصر عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن الحسن تاج الدين بن أبي الوفا الحسيني. ت/875هـ. سماه : "عدة الحكام".
19)         علي بن أحمد بن مكابر الشظبي اليمني الفقيه. ت/907هـ. وقيل : 909هـ. 
20)   أبو العباس أحمد بن أبي المحاسن يوسف الفاسي. ت/1021هـ. سماه : "عمدة الحكام لعبد الغني المقدسي في الأحكام".
21)   أبو العون محمد بن أحمد بن سالم، شمس الـدين السفاريني الحنبلي. ت/1189هـ. سماه : "كشف اللثام في شرح عمدة الأحكام". في مجلدين.
22)   الشيخ عبد القادر بدران الفقيه المؤرخ. ت/1346هـ. سماه : "موارد الأفهام على سلسبيل عمدة الأحكام". في مجلدين.
23)         فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل مبارك. ت/1376هـ. سماه : "خلاصة الكلام على عمدة الأحكام".
24)   حسن بن سليمان النويري، وعلوي بن عباس المالكـي. ت/1391هـ. سماه : "نيل المرام شرح عمدة الأحكام".
25)         إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري. ت/1417هـ. سماه : "الإلمام بشرح عمدة الأحكام".
26)         محمد بن صالح العثيمين. سماه : "تنبيه الأفهام بشرح عمدة الأحكام".
27)         عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن صالح آل بسام. سماه : "تيسير العلام شرح عمدة الأحكام".
28)   أحمد بن يحيى النجمي. سماه : "تأسيس الأحكام على ما صح عن خير الأنام بشرح أحاديث عمدة الأحكام".
29)         مصطفى عبد القادر عطا، ولم يسميه باسم خاص.
المطلب الثالث : من شرح غريب'العمدة'
- أبو ياسر شمس الدين محمد بن عمار بـن محمد المالكي النحوي. ت/844هـ. سماه : "الإحكام في شرح غريب عمدة الأحكام".
المطلب الرابع : من أعرب 'العمدة'
- عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي القاسم فرحون بن محمد بن فرحون اليعمري الأيدي ثم الجبائي المالكي. سماه : "العدة في إعراب العمدة". 
قال السخاوي : "جمع فيه وجوه الإعراب واللغة والاشتقاقات، وسلك فيه مسلكا غريبا لم يسبق إلى مثله".
المطلب الخامس : من أفرد رجال 'العمدة'
1. أبو حفص عمر بن علي بن أحمد، سراج الدين بن الملقن الأنصاري الشافعي، ت/804هـ. سماه : "العدة في معرفة رجال العمدة".
2. أبو عبد الله محمد بـن عبد الدائم بـن موسى، شمس الدين العسقلانـي الأصل، البرمـاوي، المصري. ت/831هـ.
3.   عبد القادر بن محمد الصعبي. أسماه : "رجال عمدة الأحكام".
المطلب السادس : من وضع تعليقا على 'العمدة'
1. أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني الكناني، خاتمة الحفاظ. ت/852هـ. سماه : "النكت على العمدة". وله عليه كتاب سماه : "النكت على نكت العمدة".
2.   محمد الزركشي. ت/794 هـ. سماه : "النكت على العمدة".
المطلب السابع : من نظم 'العمدة'
- الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الأمين. سماه : "فتح السلام نظم عمدة الأحكام" وشرحه في كتابه الذي سماه : "شرح فتح السلام نظم عمدة الأحكام".
وقد وضعت حواشي لبعض هذه الشروح، منها ما وضعه : 
1) أبو المعالي عبد الرحمن بن علي بن خلف، زين الدين الفارسكوري الشافعي. ت/868هـ. عمل شرحا على شرح العمدة لابن دقيق العيد، وجمع فيه أشياء حسنة.
2) أحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني الكناني. ت/852هـ. سماه : "النكت على شرح العمدة" لشيخه ابن الملقن، لم يكمل.
3) محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد، شمس الدين السخاوي، ت/902هـ. سماه : "القول المفيد في إيضاح شرح العمدة لابن دقيق العيد".
4) محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير الصنعاني. ت/1182هـ. سماه : "العدة على إحكام الأحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام". 
5)   أحمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن المهدي. ت/1058هـ.
6)   الأسدي. له حاشية على شرح عمدة الأحكام لابن دقيق العيد.

----------


## جمال سعدي

لشيخ  الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب كتاب في الاحكام مطبوع و لله الحمد

----------


## سنان حكمت

عندي مخطوطة ناقصة الاول تمثل الجزء الاول من كتاب يحمل عنوان : ( ينبوع الأحكام شرح عمدة الاحكام ) ومؤلفه مجهول حنفي المذهب , وصف بأنه العلامة والقطب المحقق الفهامه بحر اسرار الحقيقة وتاج اهل الشريعة والطريقة , كتبت المخطوطة ثاني عشرى شعبان سنة سبع وسبعين والف .

----------


## محمد المبارك

للتحميل : (خلاصة الكلام على عمدة الأحكام) للشيخ فيصل المبارك رحمه الله
من موقع الألوكة 

http://www.alukah.net/articles/1/10181.aspx

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

ومن كتب أحاديث الأحكام أيضاً:
خلاصة الأحكام، للنووي رحمه الله ، ولم يكمل.

----------


## وطني الجميل

ومن كتب الأحكام كتاب إرشاد الفقيه إلى معرفة أدلة التنبيه لابن كثير  ط الرسالة(1416هـ)الم  حقق:بهجت أبو الطيب،وهو على المذهب الشافعي

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

[QUOTE


> بل للكتاب طبعتان:
> الأولى بتحقيق: الدكتور علي بن عبد الله الزبن، وهي رسالته الدكتوراة التي قدم بها في جامعة الإمام، وقد طبع الكتاب بتقديم: معالي الشيخ صالح اللحيدان، في (5) مجلدات، وهو ناقص، وصل فيه المحقق إلى أول كتاب: البيوع.


لكنه طبع بعد ذلك طبعة كاملة في 10 مجلدات بتحقيق الزين، وهذا هو:
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=10305

----------

